# Bing Bang .



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought you well drillers would like this.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

....


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Is that a drill machine or an old 'punch' machine?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I would guess punch . All I know Is It's loud as all hell! 
Bing! Bang! Bing! Bang! The ole boy that owns It , works on It more than he runs It ! Every time I see him he's covered head to toe in grease !!! But he's dug many of wells in the County !


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, I guess that would be a punch. There's an old man about 4 or 5 miles over the hill that has an old punch truck of some sorts. He hasn't had it out in a few years but I use to hate to see him roll up on a job.

You could hear that truck punching for miles! :sad:


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

Looks like an old 20w from Bucyrus Erie, but I'm not too hot with the cable tools, though I've got a few at the shop that look slightly better than this one. Late reply, but couldn't resist.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

piercekiltoff said:


> Looks like an old 20w from Bucyrus Erie, but I'm not too hot with the cable tools, though I've got a few at the shop that look slightly better than this one. Late reply, but couldn't resist.


you do any dewaterting for underground utilities?

well driller friend of mine retired "nicely" specializing in that. great money.


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

Nope, strictly supply and mostly residential, though we do do some municipal work. I do know of some people doing as your friend - windshield drilling as it were - and they are pretty happy with it. I'm a long way from retirement though.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this isn't his rig, picture of one i found on net...very similar to his though.


btw, what does windshield drilling mean?


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

Foundation drillers do most of the dewatering work around here, but they are predominantly unlicensed, so they pay pretty well for a driller to come out and 'supervise' as the licensee on the job - this is how at least one of the older guys in my area have 'retired'. 

That's a bucket rig in the picture, they work using a telescopic square or hex kelly to lower the bucket, rotate it to drill and load the bucket from the bottom, then it's raised, swung over and dumped, then repeat - typically those rigs max out at 36 to 42 inches in hole diameter, and 80 to 140 feet of depth, though practically I've only found a few holes done that way past 50ft, though I know California has some that are much deeper. 

The old cable tool rigs like the above average 5 feet a day in hard rock drilling, so it's not uncommon to find the driller sleeping in the truck - ie windshield drilling. Typically when something changes in the hole the machine rhythms change and wake them up, just hope nothing had broke by the time they get back over to the rig 😉


----------

